# Circus tents rolling into town



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well gents, get ur trebles and yarn ready... salmon season is just around the corner, shouldn't be more than a couple of weeks now. Let the circus begin


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Just a reminder to people or for people that have not heard about the new rules.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It's all ready started on another river. I was glad to see a couple of CO's patrolling it three days in a row.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

redneckman said:


> Just a reminder to people or for people that have not heard about the new rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

It's easier to get the old "chop shot" with a single hook anyways. :lol:


----------



## nhaisha (Jan 15, 2012)

That's only for body baits... you can still use trebles and split shots with spawn







redneckman said:


> Just a reminder to people or for people that have not heard about the new rules.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought that trebles could only be used when attached to an artificial bait (not made primarily of lead ) otherwise single unweighted hooks, 0.5 inch or less, must be used.

Tight lines,
FF


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

First off I was just joking about trebs. 2nd go ahead and use them if u want and let me know how that tickets feels. Bob's and single hooks for this guy. Gl all and have "fun"


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Think of all the money the DNR could make.... All they need to do is actually enforce it


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Do any of use skein on a single hook? how in the hell would you get that gob of sh-t to stay on a single hook. Kinda not making any sense if I can run a treble under a bobber?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

krackshot said:


> Do any of use skein on a single hook? how in the hell would you get that gob of sh-t to stay on a single hook. Kinda not making any sense if I can run a treble under a bobber?


Google egg loop knot. It's what we all use with single hooks, I don't actually know anyone who use a treble for kings with skeins. Holds the skein better than a treble and it gets you a way more did hook up with such big quarry.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Exactly Steelton.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Everyone I know runs a treble with skein! So your implying that you get a better hook up with a #2 or #4 single hook than the same size treble I'm pretty skeptical. Guess it's something I will have to try.. couple of swings and a misses on singles and I would be back to the treble.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

krackshot said:


> Do any of use skein on a single hook? how in the hell would you get that gob of sh-t to stay on a single hook. Kinda not making any sense if I can run a treble under a bobber?


Magic thread


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

870 said:


> Magic thread


Kinda what I was thinking not real keen on messing with my Knot


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

krackshot said:


> Kinda what I was thinking not real keen on messing with my Knot


it's not perfect but it holds it there for a while as long as you don't cast it. good for dropping out the back of the boat


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

krackshot said:


> Everyone I know runs a treble with skein! So your implying that you get a better hook up with a #2 or #4 single hook than the same size treble I'm pretty skeptical. Guess it's something I will have to try.. couple of swings and a misses on singles and I would be back to the treble.


We run 1/0 wide gap finesse hooks and use a slower that typical hook set but, it drills home and the curved shape lock them in. #2 or #4 is more steelhead size and most guys down south run bags and not skein. Usually a 6 or 8 for steelhead and big as legal for kings. The wider gaps give you a higher percentage of finding flesh due to the wider gap. Being a single point and not treble it doesn't have to fight the other points to drive it's way home, also 100% of your line strength and rod power is devoted to a single point of pressure. It can't hit a bone glance off slid sideways and sink as deep as rod and line power dictate. Treble of triple the percentage of a point finding flesh but, a lot of the time the the wound cavity gets opened fro. All three treble working around and the fish frees itself.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

870 said:


> it's not perfect but it holds it there for a while as long as you don't cast it. good for dropping out the back of the boat


Favorite part about an egg loop is once the eggs go white you can remove them by setting the hook nice and hard. All your left with is gut and it's easily removed by opening the loop and sliding gut off the end.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok sounding better more information does make since but I thought the hook gap of an 3/8 was for single hooks as well not just trebles


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope the hook point gap allowed for single point is larger at 1/2" than trebles at 3/8". You can also up size easier to larger than legal hooks and bend the point back towards shank. We can this kirbing and once you've kirbed the point you can then offset the point left or right off the shank around 7° for increased exposure and holding ability. If the point is parallel with the shank the point is not parallel with the point of pull. Octopus hooks are a good example of well designed and employed hook. The natural hang of the hook holds the point inline with the point to pull further increasing the driving power if the line. An example of a less than well designed hook is a Aberdeen. When you line up the hook point, hook eye and line, the hook point is not parallel with line of pull rather few degrees off.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

So what brand of single hook do you use if you don't mind me asking? I run 20 lb fire line with 17 lb floro leader so I don't break off my bobbers and I don't leave a lot of trash in the rivers. worried about bending out hooks in the smaller rivers where you don't have a lot of room to play.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck going back to trebs, depending on the river ur fishing u could get away with it. Be for warned that a certain popular west side river is going to be patrolled very heavily this year (I know the dnr officers pretty well for that area ) and no slack will be given. Take it as u will


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The silver hook is a standard gamakatsu siwash hook commonly used as a replacement for plugs and spoons. It has no kirbed point. The black hook is a Mustad big gun siwash that comes pre kirbed. The pen represents the direction of pull and the black hook has a better point direction over the std siwash. Here another view of the std siwash with no offset and the black big gun with a come offset.














These are hooks examples one might use with a lure or body bait not so good to use for skein. Wide gap finesse hooks as well as octopus hooks are great for skein. Once you start using the different single hook you'll have to pay attention to which knot to use with different eyes. Whether they're bent back away from the point, perfect for snelling or egg loops or straight eyes, great for clinch knots and the same that works with bent back work for back forward. In the end it's just another means to an end. Not everyone wants to fuss over hooks and knots like this but, you maybe find your self with a problem that could be easily solved with these rigging ideas.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

As far as DNR officers patrolling good for them couldn't be enough of them. If they want to issue a citation for using a treble under a bobber fine. seems like they would concentrate there efforts on the masses swinging left and right at the dams not messing with guys doing things on the up and up. Only ever fowl hooked one king on a bobber and treble.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

krackshot said:


> So what brand of single hook do you use if you don't mind me asking? I run 20 lb fire line with 17 lb floro leader so I don't break off my bobbers and I don't leave a lot of trash in the rivers. worried about bending out hooks in the smaller rivers where you don't have a lot of room to play.


Gamakatsu octopus is an easy to find at most shops and is a great starting point. Finesse wide gap are more common in walleye and the hook set is slower than with octopus hooks. If you bobber drops and you go Mach 1 ripping the hook, an octopus or salmon egg hook is in order. If you have never of steel and can perfect a steady hook set that's not lighting quick but, moderate speed than a finesse is more your style. The biggest difference between the to is holding capacity with line pressure. A octo deserves constant pressure during the fight and a finesse holds fast when the line goes slack during the fight. Octos are stout hooks vs the thinner wired finesse hooks.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Steelton thanks for all the info really appriciate it. Fished the Betsy for the first time last year from a boat is a great river looking forward to going back. Looks like no trebles on that water shed this year. If others can catch them that way I'm pretty sure I can as well!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

krackshot said:


> So what brand of single hook do you use if you don't mind me asking? I run 20 lb fire line with 17 lb floro leader so I don't break off my bobbers and I don't leave a lot of trash in the rivers. worried about bending out hooks in the smaller rivers where you don't have a lot of room to play.


Gamakatsu octopus is an easy to find at most shops and is a great starting point. Finesse wide gap are more common in walleye and the hook set is slower than with octopus hooks. If your bobber drops and you go Mach 1 ripping the hook, an octopus or salmon egg hook is in order. If you have nerves of steel and can perfect a steady hook set that's not lighting quick but, moderate speed than a finesse is more your style. The biggest difference between the to is holding capacity with line pressure. A octo deserves constant pressure during the fight and a finesse holds fast when the line goes slack during the fight. Octos are stout hooks vs the thinner wired finesse hooks.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Steelton thanks for all the info really appreciate it. Fished the Betsy for the first time last year from a boat is a great river looking forward to going back. Looks like no trebles on that water shed this year. If others can catch them that way I'm pretty sure I can as well!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem, someone wiser than me showed me what I know and I'm just helping others as I've been helped. We're so much better as a whole a catching fish in the compute age that our mindset on fishing still hadn't caught up to our ability yet. It was common to keep everything you caught 20 years ago but, if we kept everything we caught now we'd all need double chest fridges to store all the meat.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Give the ones I catch away only keep enough to keep me fishing with skein if I could get what I needed from pier cleaning stations I wouldn't keep any of them love the battles and watching that float go under is addicting as he--.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

No treble hook yarn balls this year. Also no ticklers. The Big M will be enforced very strictly on this. Also, wouldn't risk running a treble under a bobber. The new regs are pretty clear.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Tippy Dam was full this weekend so people are already getting the itch.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

well look at this way less snagging up. should have happened years ago!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

You mean twitch Doc. lol


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> You mean twitch Doc. lol


HA


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I've used a eagle claw L42 size 8 hook for 20+ years with skein on 10-12 lb test and haven't had any problems hooking and landing countless kings over the years...use a size 10 for steelhead and 8lb.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Many many years ago I used trebs (as a teenager) on my wobble glows and lil corkys. Kept snagging fish left and right. Had a dnr agent (undercover) pull me aside and showed me y I was snagging them and then showed me another way (tnks by the way Derrick). Since then I either drift skein or snell on yarn with a little piece of glow condom under a bob.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

So are the Chuck and duck guys ok with running two flys then?


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone heard if single trailer hooks are legal when attached to a single hook?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I imagine they would be legal. A grey area would be an egg loop tied hook with a second hook rigged on tag end to extend the hang. Like a trailer hook but, hung back up to 3" to the eye of the second hook.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

I seen some guys rigging like that last night on you tube going to give the single hook a shot first then i may add the second. As long as I don't have any issues getting the hook stuck into fish I will stay with one


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The double hook rig is more intended for kings not so much for steelhead. Kings at times more or else mouth the eggs rather than try to eat them, that's when the second hook works better.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

krackshot said:


> I seen some guys rigging like that last night on you tube going to give the single hook a shot first then i may add the second. As long as I don't have any issues getting the hook stuck into fish I will stay with one


You seem a little paranoid about not having a treb. Must not have much experience catching river skunks on eggs. Most of the time, on a good bite, it's out of sight down their throat. There is no spitting gutshots.

Use a single hook; use big bags; catch all the salmon you want to deal with.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Got the "bobber down" itch!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Got the "bobber down" itch!


----------

